# European hedgies????really that big???



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i never realized european hedgehogs are _this big_!!!!!, but then again, i researched african pygmy, cuz im gettin 1, sooo :?

http://www.mark-ju.net/images/hedgehog.jpg

but its wild i think, but its still big ,and i luv how european ones are all brown, sooo cute  
with the exception of the blonde ones


----------



## olo (Nov 2, 2008)

actually, i was suprised at first that pigmy hedgehogs are THAT small :lol: 

last summer, when we finally got the pigmies, we compared them to one of our wild hedgies we stumbled upon near our house (and it was far from the biggest i've seen). pigmies did seem tiny :mrgreen:


----------



## rara-avis21 (Jul 26, 2014)

My Horatio is pretty big by comparison of your pygmies! I think he is tiny though haha


----------

